

Fedora 12 Constantine is out (release notes) - mapleoin
http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fedora_12_one_page_release_notes

======
nailer
Noticed on the site:

> * Join Fedora

> * Get Help

Isn't the order mixed around here? Surely people need to be satisfied with an
OS before they contribute to it?

~~~
mapleoin
Nope, it's exactly the way it should be. Fedora is aimed at contributors, not
users. If you're not satisfied with it, come and contribute!

Fedora has all the latest, sometimes unstable programs that the FOSS community
has to offer, it's a distribution meant for testing new things and
contributing.

~~~
nailer
Hrm, that's changed when I worked at Red Hat and Fedora was announced: back
then, Fedora was only unstable in terms of having a very short release cycle
and ABI changes between those quick releases. It was still supposed to work
reliably. If it's not aimed at end-users, it would be worth warning them that
RHEL or CentOS would be more suited to them.

